# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: کامپوننتی برای تغییرشکل منوهادردلفی7

## حسین شهریاری

با سلام به کلیه دوستان!!
من یه کامپوننتی میخام که شکل منوهای دلفی را از حالت پیش فرض خارج کنه
خلاصه زیباتر باشه.ضمنا اگه کامپوننت مناسبی برای صفحه آغازین برنامه بهم بدین ممنون میشم.
پیشا پیش تشکر میکنم.

----------


## firststep

ببینم درست فهمیدم ؟ شما style یا skin پوسته می خواین؟

----------


## nice boy

برای منوها
www.shagrouni.com/english/software/xpmenu.html

برای صفحه آغازین
http://www.delphiarea.com/products/d...onents/picshow

----------

